# Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8 VC Focus Retest



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello, everyone. Many of you saw my reviews here on CR of the new Canon 35mm f/1.4L II or the Sigma 35mm f/1.4 DG ART. In those reviews I did a comparison between several different contenders in a variety of areas, including autofocus. I noted in that comparison that I didn't feel that the copy of the Tamron 45 VC that I had was performing up to the spec of my review copy of that lens when it came to focus. I sent it to Tamron, who concurred and sent me a replacement copy (this is my own personal copy). I redid the test after doing a thorough AFMA, and this brief video has my findings along with a variety of fresh images from the lens:

http://bit.ly/23vKVHd


----------



## searsie (Jan 28, 2016)

I returned a copy of this lens for a similiar AF issue. Perhaps I should have exchanged for another copy because when the lens focused correctly it was wonderfully sharp. Didn't though - bought a Canon 35 f2 IS instead that I am very happy with - think I like the 35 bokeh better as well. Third party auto focus is sooo frustrating when the rest of the lens is so tantalizing but like you Justin I believe a lens that promises AF should do it accurately and consistently (especially at the price Tamron is charging for this lens in Canada).


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 29, 2016)

searsie said:


> I returned a copy of this lens for a similiar AF issue. Perhaps I should have exchanged for another copy because when the lens focused correctly it was wonderfully sharp. Didn't though - bought a Canon 35 f2 IS instead that I am very happy with - think I like the 35 bokeh better as well. Third party auto focus is sooo frustrating when the rest of the lens is so tantalizing but like you Justin I believe a lens that promises AF should do it accurately and consistently (especially at the price Tamron is charging for this lens in Canada).



I actually had to return my copy of the 35 IS for exchange when I bought it several years ago, but I'm glad I did - I've loved the lens.

I'm very happen with the Tamron 45 VC now that focus is locked in. Extremely sharp, great drawing, and the minimum focus distance makes a for a lot of fun. My policy is to have a little patience when buying a new lens; you have a brief period of goodwill with the retailer to exchange and make sure you've got the best bang for your buck. I look forward to many great years with the Tamron 45 Vc.


----------

